# La Tierra enfrenta la tormenta espacial más fuerte en cinco años



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 7, 2012)

Esto podría perturbar las comunicaciones y los vuelos, según un experto en clima espacial.

Explosiones ocurridas en la superficie del Sol en los últimos días generaron la mayor radiación y tormenta geomagnética experimentada por la Tierra en cinco años, que podría perturbar las comunicaciones y los vuelos, dijo este miércoles un experto en clima espacial.

Se espera que lo peor de la tormenta impacte en la Tierra en la madrugada del jueves, hora de Estados Unidos, y que dure hasta el viernes.

Esto podría alterar las redes eléctricas, los sistemas de GPS y los satélites, y obligar a los aviones a cambiar sus rutas cerca de las regiones polares.

"El clima espacial se ha vuelto muy interesante en las últimas 24 horas", dijo Joseph Kunches, un científico del clima espacial de la Administración Nacional Oceánica y Atmosférica de Estados Unidos (NOAA, por su sigla en inglés).

La perturbación comenzó la noche del domingo en una región activa del Sol denominada 1429, con una gran llamarada solar asociada con una ráfaga de viento solar y plasma conocida como una eyección coronal de masa, que se precipitó hacia la Tierra.

Posteriormente tuvo lugar otra llamarada solar y eyección coronal de masa, lo que desencadenó una fuerte radiación solar y tormenta geomagnética, ambas en el nivel tres en una escala de cinco. Las llamaradas solares solo causaron breves apagones de radio de alta frecuencia que ya han finalizado.

Pero la tormenta espacial que se avecina probablemente brinde a los espectadores en Asia Central una visión privilegiada de la aurora boreal la noche del jueves, además de alterar el funcionamiento de algunos de los aparatos más preciados de los terrícolas, dijo Kunches.

Esta tormenta espacial es probablemente "la más fuerte desde diciembre de 2006", señaló el experto, quien destacó, sin embargo, que la Tierra experimentó un apagón de radio más fuerte en agosto pasado.

"Sin embargo, en masa, si se juntan los efectos geomagnéticos y los efectos de radiación solar, la pondría a la par con una al final del último ciclo solar que terminó hace más de cinco años".

Los satélites, los sistemas de alta tensión, e incluso los astronautas a bordo de la Estación Espacial Internacional (ISS) podrían verse afectados por la tormenta de radiación. Los astronautas incluso podrían tener que buscar refugio en partes más protegidas del laboratorio orbital, como lo han hecho en el pasado.

"Hemos estado hablando con las aerolíneas comerciales y sabemos que algunas ya han tomado medidas para cambiar sus rutas, para ir más lejos de los polos", agregó Kunches. Podría haber más de este tipo de tormentas en los próximos días, porque la región 1429 se espera que permanezca activa, advirtió.

WASHINGTON
AFP


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 8, 2012)

en las noticias escuche que china tiene problemas con radios y desde ayer no pude comunicarme vía Internet con amigos chinos así también afecto la Internet.
no hubo problemas con la tv satelital asta ahora.por lo menos en argentina


----------



## 0002 (Mar 8, 2012)

Con razón, hace poco acá en México los sistemas de servicios de telefonía celular (internet) se vieron afectados.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 8, 2012)

eso , tampoco funciono las llamadas a china , no sabia que en México también


----------



## 0002 (Mar 8, 2012)

Si, según me contaron amigos que durante un rato no se podían conectar los celulares a internet, con eso del vicio al FB, no me imagino que pasaría si fueran dos días sin internet, y eso que mi ciudad es pequeña jajaja.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 8, 2012)

Cosas como estas me hacen poner los pies sobre la tierra: Somos absolutamente vulnerables a las fuerzas cósmicas que nos exceden.

En fin... Este año será muy interesante.


----------



## 0002 (Mar 8, 2012)

Acá no tengo mucha idea de como esté el asunto, pero pues igual sirve para recordar a muchas personas que hay un mundo allá afuera .


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 8, 2012)

Viene al pelo para reflexionar.

¿Que somos? Solo un punto en el Universo.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Un_punto_azul_pálido


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Mar 8, 2012)

La verdad que le tengo un poco de miedo al asunto, estamos dentro de la atmosfera del sol (segun Natgeo) pensar que todo se terminaría con una tormenta mas potente, vivamos lo mejor posible que un día el sol se lanza un gas medio estruendoso y cocina hasta el planeta Jupiter, y que quedará? que será de este foro? quien va a moderar ?
Ma sí !!! me voy a tomar el vinito blanco que quedó en la nevera y me olvido e todo.
en serio lo digo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 8, 2012)

Es que, hablamos de un astro que no va a "moderar" su fuerza... Es de pensar, en verdad, es de pensar mucho. Tendríamos alrededor de 8Min para "disfrutar" de la vida si nos decide cocinar.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 8, 2012)

fer2 pero no va a pasar nada,esas cosas del sol pasan desde ase miles de años
te digo algo ,una ves  o dos veces al año  yo voy al campo,es decir al rio,porque vivo en el campo,pero ay no tengo ni internet, teléfono, no ay nada tecnológico ni siquiera corriente electrica y sabes que?
soy feliz ,ando descalzo,cazo.pesco, corro y atrapo vacas,tambien me corren las vacas y los chanchitos,mas bien la mama chancha¡¡ asi es soy feliz feliz me conecto con la naturaleza y entonces pienso que solo soy un animal mas ,camino de noche solo con la luz de la luna y el licencio que aturde de la vida silvestre ,si me quedara sin internet y esas cosa de la vida moderna yo no me hago problema ,es muy grato uno descarga las tensiones y problemas de la vida moderna ¡¡¡



Tacatomon dijo:


> Es que, hablamos de un astro que no va a "moderar" su fuerza... Es de pensar, en verdad, es de pensar mucho. Tendríamos alrededor de 8Min para "disfrutar" de la vida si nos decide cocinar.



cuanta razón tienes tacato ¡¡¡¡


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hace miles de años que pasan y nunca pasó nada, hoy sabemos que una piedra grande, llamada meteoro, de unas cuantas toneladas puede arruinarnos y hay millones dando vueltas, hoy tenemos conciencia, hoy sabemos que es posible, no pasa nada durante miles de millones de años y un día pasa... yo con que no pase en 700 años me doy por conforme, si en menos de 100 años el humano desarrolló toda su ciencia moderna, te imaginas en 700 a partir de ahora? mamita !!! imaginate 700 años a partir del grafeno, de procesadores con mas de 1000 millones de transistores... que punto de partida !!!!

.................................................
me quedé pensando.... 700 años, es nada...... que haran esos humanos?
quiero verloooooooooooooooooo.

.-


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 8, 2012)

y que van a hacer nada ,siempre van a volver  a los instintos básicos de todo animal ,comer, dormir, reproducirse


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 8, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> fer2 pero no va a pasar nada,esas cosas del sol pasan desde ase miles de años
> te digo algo ,una ves  o dos veces al año  yo voy al campo,es decir al rio,porque vivo en el campo,pero ay no tengo ni internet, teléfono, no ay nada tecnológico ni siquiera corriente electrica y sabes que?
> soy feliz ,ando descalzo,cazo.pesco, corro y atrapo vacas,tambien me corren las vacas y los chanchitos,mas bien la mama chancha¡¡ asi es soy feliz feliz me conecto con la naturaleza y entonces pienso que solo soy un animal mas ,camino de noche solo con la luz de la luna y el licencio que aturde de la vida silvestre ,si me quedara sin internet y esas cosa de la vida moderna yo no me hago problema ,es muy grato uno descarga las tensiones y problemas de la vida moderna ¡¡¡
> 
> ...




El problema no es la "Vida Moderna"
Si una Eyección de masa coronal dañara seriamente la atmósfera, la capa de ozono seria la mayor afectada. Y eso sería realmente el problema...

Interesante ¿no?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 8, 2012)

eso no puede suceder no mientras su majestad el rey julien gobierne este planeta


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 8, 2012)

Fallout 3 más real que nunca...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 8, 2012)

auchhh los animalitos silvestres se van a cocinar un poco¡¡


----------



## 0002 (Mar 8, 2012)

La verdad es que como dice su majestad, es mejor olvidarse por ratos que se tiene tecnología (digo por ratos ), por que igual a muchos nos gusta escuchar música, con un amplificador hecho por nosotros mismos y sin energía eléctrica ¿cómo? 

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 8, 2012)

una o dos semanas solamente por año


----------



## fernandob (Mar 8, 2012)

nunca comprendi eso de las "predicciones solares" .

1 -- no la embocan ni con el clima aca.

2 -- si la velocidad de la luz es lo mas rapido , entonces si miramos al sol, como sabemos que pasara mañana con sus rayos ??

aunque pongamos una estacion orbitando alrededor de el sol y que apenas vea un pedo solar de aviso..........llega mas rapido el pedo solar que el aviso, por que el sol es luz y la luz es mas rapida que cualquier cosa.

3 -- sobrevivia a la de hace 5 años, es mas, ni me entere (o fue esa vez que se me quemo el asado ??  ) .


mi no comprender.





Ferdinando12 dijo:


> La verdad que le tengo un poco de miedo al asunto, estamos dentro de la atmosfera del sol (segun Natgeo) pensar que todo se terminaría con una tormenta mas potente, vivamos lo mejor posible que un día el sol se lanza un gas medio estruendoso y cocina hasta el planeta Jupiter, y que quedará? que será de este foro? quien va a moderar ?
> Ma sí !!! me voy a tomar el vinito blanco que quedó en la nevera y me olvido e todo.
> en serio lo digo.


 
hace rato veo bombardeo de noticias que solo crean angustia.
y una vez un psicoloco explicaba que cuando la gente recibe noticias o vive situaciones que sabe no puede manejar entonces viven con un estress continuo.

angelina joli esta reflaca.........la pucha.
y encima el sol va a dar un FOGONAZO............
che fogonazo !! portate bien ...


----------



## mnicolau (Mar 8, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> aunque pongamos una estacion orbitando alrededor de el sol y que apenas vea un pedo solar de aviso..........llega mas rapido el pedo solar que el aviso, por que el sol es luz y la luz es mas rapida que cualquier cosa.



Las radiaciones electromagnéticas viajan a la velocidad de la luz, pero esos "pedos solares" o "eyecciones de masa coronal", viajan a velocidades muy inferiores y tardan días en llegar a la tierra.

Las estaciones más difundidas:

http://lasco-www.nrl.navy.mil/

http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/stereo/main/index.html

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 9, 2012)

parece que hoy termino la tormenta,
según lo que escuche en la tv un experto dijo que la tormenta fue de moderada a severa ,pero que de ninguna manera fue la peor y que los medios agrandaron todo (cnn en español lo escuche)


----------



## 0002 (Mar 9, 2012)

Pues como sea de alguna u otra forma, sirve para darnos cuenta de que no tenemos control sobre todo en el universo, y que es posible vivir la vida teniendo control sobre las cosas que nos entretienen .

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 10, 2012)

control no tenemos de nada:

ni de el vehiculo que viene contra nosotros.
ni de nuestra esposa
ni de nuestro hijo
ni de nuestro cuerpo (no sabes si te estas enfermando o llenando de cancer) 
ni de el barrendero 
ni de tu presidente.
ni del vago con el que te cruzaras una noche
ni de las nubes 
ni del viento 
ni de como te caera a cena .

de tantas cosas.............mejor poner de que SI tenemos control , o creemos tenerlo.

pero , en verdad, por las tormentas solares, maremotos, ovnis, y demas cuestiones , ni hay que mosquearse, hay tanta cotidianeidad que nos vive matando,


----------



## 0002 (Mar 10, 2012)

Por lo mismo digo, para que tener estrés de más si a final de cuentas no existe completo control sobre las situaciones, lo de "control" me refiero a cosas como FB, Msn, TV, y demás cosas que de un momento a otro podemos decir BASTA y hacer algo "productivo" .

Saludos.


----------



## chclau (Mar 11, 2012)

En estos días se cumple un año del desastre de la tsunami en Japón y el consiguiente desastre en Fukojima, volvieron a pasar las filmaciones en que uno ve cómo el agua arrastra casas y coches como si fueran juguetes.

Un desastre total, y eso que pasó en Japón que es indudablemente un país muy desarrollado, como dice la firma por aquí de un forista, somos muy poca cosa y hay muchísimas cosas que no sabemos, y por otro lado, hemos aprendido mucho y tenemos mucho poder en nuestras manos.

Si es por preocuparse de catástrofes, la lista no tiene fin.


----------

